# 11 month puppy growls and shows teeth



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

It's impossible to "diagnose" this kind of thing over the internet. Something has clearly gone wrong and you need to hire a good trainer with experience of this kind of situation, who can come to your home, observe the problem and give you advice.

If it were me, I would do this quickly, before he escalates to biting. I'd also take him to the vet, to rule out a physical problem.

Best of luck, hope you find some answers.


----------



## usually lurking (Apr 21, 2017)

Ceegee is right, on all counts. If it was me, I'd start at the vet, especially if this is a sudden behavioral change.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Your instincts are correct, you have a problem with your dog.

If this were happening at my house here is what I would do:

1) Schedule an appoint with your vet ASAP to get a complete blood panel that will check for any issues that might be associated with this type of behavior. Also get him physically checked over to make sure there are no signs of something causing him pain.

2) Wait for the results to come back on the blood panel and in the meantime, stop doing anything that is causing him to react including going near him when he eats or petting him unless he comes up to you. Have him wear a short leash in the house when he is out with you all , just a cheap old leash cut off to about 3 feet. That way if he needs to be moved or handled you can use the leash to encourage him to obey your commands. Do not risk being bitten by putting your hands on him or his collar if he is not following commands.

3) Here is a website to find a certified veterinary behaviorist. http://www.dacvb.org/about/member-directory/ These are people who have advanced training in behavior issues. I would see about finding one you can schedule an appointment with to work with your dog and you. They will need to see the results of the bloodwork and physical exam but your vet should be able to forward the information for you. 

4) I hope you will let us know what you find out from the vet and how you proceed. Something is definitely not right. It sounds like he may have some issues if he is so anxious that he pees on the floor when he is reprimanded. Understand that fear/anxiety is a dangerous combination if the dog is growling at you. Don't take chances.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I'd start at the vet as soon as possible. Maybe also rule out any hearing or vision problems. Does it seem like you sneak up on him and catch him unaware or he doesn't know its you at first? You can't fix the problem with training if its being caused by a health issue.


----------



## FosterGolden (Mar 10, 2014)

Start with the vet for sure! If you get a clean bill of health, go directly to a certified animal behaviorist for help. 

He is also showing signs of being defensive which may be his temperament or your handling of him or a mixture of both. This is why people should not punish their dogs for growling. He is afraid, asking you to back off, and you don't but escalate the issue by using punishment. He does not want to bite, but if pushed, he will. Instead he urinates in fear and leaves the situation.


----------



## CedarFurbaby (Jun 6, 2016)

Stellina55 said:


> Also, when he growls at me I will yell at him and tell him to go lay down and he his own posture will change and his tail will go in between his legs and he will pee on the floor
> 
> My boyfriend thought that using his vibrate collar every time he growls would help, but I'm worried it might make him more aggressive and agitate.thoughts?


Omg don't yell at him when he growls! A growl is a warning. They may learn to bite without warning next time. As others have said, avoid doing anything that makes him growl. If he gets more worked up he may bite and a dog with a bite history is more likely to repeat that behavior, so I would suggest caution in everything you do. I wouldn't be experimenting or trying random training methods without professional advice. Best of luck.


----------

